# 1982 Long 360



## afrantom (May 16, 2013)

Hello. New to the site. I have a 1982 Long 360 and have a question regarding the PTO. My clutch is out and I am in need of ordering one. Issue is there are two to choose from - 10 or 11". Does anyone know what or how to find out what size clutch I have prior to tearing it apart. I don't want to get in to it and then have to order parts. I will not remember how it all goes back together. Thanks for the help


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome afrantom! I can't help you but hang in there some one should be able to advise.
Cheers


----------

